# Anyone need bottles?



## Runningwolf (Aug 2, 2011)

If anyone needs bottles and willing to travel to my house get ahold of me.


----------



## Arne (Aug 3, 2011)

All full of course?? lmao, Arne.


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow, I didn't realize he ment full bottles! How many could I get if I made the trip?


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 3, 2011)

HA HA no wine but you do get the original label @ no extra cost.


----------



## Tom (Aug 3, 2011)

runningwolf said:


> if anyone needs bottles and willing to travel to my house get ahold of me.



*full ones ??*


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Aug 3, 2011)

Ha! Right about now, I'm pretty darned good at removing labels. I've done it in my sleep some nights.


----------



## Arne (Aug 3, 2011)

Aw come on Dan. That will give you more room to restock after you give it all away. Will bring back the bottles clean so you can refill them again. Arne.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 3, 2011)

I have plenty for myself but one of he wineries asked me to come and clean them out as they had too many. I hate to let him down.


----------



## Julie (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm not sure if I need any but I know I will, so I'll take 10 cases and I don't want to hear you busitng one me about being small potatoes! 

Doug you sure you don't need any? Or Steve, Al, or Flem, we could all go up together then have a lunch somewhere.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 3, 2011)

Your such a teaser!


----------



## Flem (Aug 3, 2011)

Dan, I'll take 7 cases. Preferably clear or green if that's an option. Thank you!!

Julie, I'll gladly rendevous with you to make the trip. It'll have to be the week after next (or the following week) as I'll be out of town most of next week. PM me after we hear from Doug, Steve or Al and we'll set something up.


----------



## almargita (Aug 4, 2011)

Road trip would be a great idea, have 5 full carboys in various stages getting close to being bottled. Hopefully we can schedule a day that would be convient to all? Don't know if the supplier needs them removed quickly or not. Being retired, most any day will work for me, this weekend is open if not too quick of a notice? The 12th on will not work though. Suggestions??

Al


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 4, 2011)

I'll be picking them up either today or tomorrow and will let you know what I get.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 4, 2011)

Ok guys I just got back. I have 30 extra cases. Julie is in for ten and Mike for seven. Al speak up! Bottles are all rinsed and I will try to seperate by colors if I have time. No Promises. price is the same. $2.00 per case. Fri/Sat look good for me.


----------



## Sirs (Aug 4, 2011)

price you mean they gotta pay to take the bottles of your hands??? where did you mention paying for them?? lol


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 4, 2011)

OH Eddie thats where you got it wrong, "taking them off my hands". This is what I pay for them after an 80 mile round trip and I am going to try and seperate them before anyone comes. I am just passing them on because I really don't need them right now and will probably be looking at another 50 cases at the end of September after the Wine fest. Those bottles won't be rinsed either. Just trying to help out my buds before we all get busy with this years harvest.


----------



## Julie (Aug 4, 2011)

How does Aug 19th look, it is a Friday?


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 4, 2011)

Sure if thats the soonest you can come. I know you have been very busy. I have them on my trailer right now. I'm not sure what Al or Mike drive but if they have a truck they may even be able to help you out. It doesn't make sense for all three of you to drive all the way up here.


----------



## Julie (Aug 4, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Sure if thats the soonest you can come. I know you have been very busy. I have them on my trailer right now. I'm not sure what Al or Mike drive but if they have a truck they may even be able to help you out. It doesn't make sense for all three of you to drive all the way up here.



Yes it is, this really has been a bad summer for me where free time is concern. First my daughter who moved out of state and I am glad that I spent those weekends with her because I am not sure when I will see her again and my son is coming home this weekend, I haven't seen him in 2 years so I will be spending as much time with him as I can for the next month. He leaves for China at the end of August and won't be home until next summer.

Al & Mike, let me know if you guys go up before this and we can set a time and place that I can meet up with you guys.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 4, 2011)

No Problem Julie I really do understand.


----------



## Flem (Aug 4, 2011)

Julie said:


> How does Aug 19th look, it is a Friday?



August 19 looks good for me too. Actually I can make it any day of that week. What say you, Al? 
We could probably meet somewhere in the Cranberry area and jump on Route 79 (unless you have a better location).


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 4, 2011)

almargita said:


> Road trip would be a great idea, have 5 full carboys in various stages getting close to being bottled. Hopefully we can schedule a day that would be convient to all? Don't know if the supplier needs them removed quickly or not. Being retired, most any day will work for me, this weekend is open if not too quick of a notice? The 12th on will not work though. Suggestions??
> 
> Al



Al tomorrow or Saturday would be great if you can arrange it.


----------



## jtstar (Aug 4, 2011)

This sounded like a great deal I wished I lived closer because you folks out that way have had a lot of good deals that I would love to got and right now I am in Tn. visiting my grandkids so a little out of my way home. Thanks for the offer


----------



## Julie (Aug 4, 2011)

jtstar said:


> This sounded like a great deal I wished I lived closer because you folks out that way have had a lot of good deals that I would love to got and right now I am in Tn. visiting my grandkids so a little out of my way home. Thanks for the offer



JT you need to move a little closer this way or at least get one of your kids closer so you can use them as an excuse to come visit with all of us.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 4, 2011)

OK I seperated all the bottles tonight by color but ran out of light to count up how many of each. Lots of clear and green. Some light green and amber, probably 3 cases of tall brown riesling bottles (these are nice) and probably 4-5 blues.


----------



## jtstar (Aug 4, 2011)

That would be a good excuse but I only have one child and she lives in Tn. but I would love to come out that way some time on vacation and get to meet some of you folks out that way and do some site seeing


----------



## rodo (Aug 4, 2011)

Dan, if there are any left in a couple of weeks (20th) when we are out there I will be glad to take them.


----------

